# Installing amp and sub



## michaelnewton25 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a 1979 Oldsmobile Cutlass Salon with two kicker comp vr 12's and a 1000 watt amp. I want to switch it all over to my 2013 cruze but I'm not completely sure how to. I noticed walmart sells the adapter to go from the speaker wire to RCA cables with a built in bass boost controller. I'm just not sure which wires to splice into and how to wire it all. Thanks for any input.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do not buy from walmart.

So couple things you will need to do.

1. run the power wire through the firewall grommet into the cab
2. Pull the left side of the cars panels off. You may need to do both sides if youre handy.
3.Run your power wire to the back and establish a ground into the trunk.
4. In order to get your RCA outputs you will need to use a Line Output Converter
5. You will need to tap the 2 rear speakers for these signals look online for the cars wiring diagram. If you dont want to pull both sides panels off you can either take out the head unit to get your signals, or where the hood release lever is there is all of the wires you need in there but its tight.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw a YouTube video that claims ALL of the Cruze's speaker wires are run through the side panel right under where the hood release lever is. This seems odd to me, but if it's true, if literally all the speaker wires go thorough that one location, you could use that as the starting point for connecting the LOC ( Line Output Converter). I'm curious about all this kind of stuff myself, as I'm trying to decide just how much work it will be to try and add amps and such.

Look at this video, a little more then 3 minutes into it, he shows where he says all the speaker wires go through one spot...


----------



## michaelnewton25 (Sep 23, 2014)

I haven't checked this website in a couple days but it I figure it all out on my own basically. I tested both door harnesses in the back for power with the radio. And then got the walmart line output converter. My subs hit so hard it's hard to breathe at like 20 volume. It's awesome. Sounds way different in the cruze than it did in my Oldsmobile. Thanks for the replies and the links though!


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

michaelnewton25 said:


> I haven't checked this website in a couple days but it I figure it all out on my own basically. I tested both door harnesses in the back for power with the radio. And then got the walmart line output converter. My subs hit so hard it's hard to breathe at like 20 volume. It's awesome. Sounds way different in the cruze than it did in my Oldsmobile. Thanks for the replies and the links though!


"Hard to breathe"....Yea, because im sure its actually that loud..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You want hard to breathe? I built a 15" SPL box on a 1500W RMS subwoofer for a guy that caused the windshield to flex in a Cruze. Was a member on this board too.

Kicker CompVRs are children's toys compared to that sub.


----------



## michaelnewton25 (Sep 23, 2014)

loganste123 said:


> michaelnewton25 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't checked this website in a couple days but it I figure it all out on my own basically. I tested both door harnesses in the back for power with the radio. And then got the walmart line output converter. My subs hit so hard it's hard to breathe at like 20 volume. It's awesome. Sounds way different in the cruze than it did in my Oldsmobile. Thanks for the replies and the links though!
> ...


You haven't heard the subs in person so I'm not sure why you're trying to act like an ass.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay Man they have more money to spend , Relax ! 

By the way the reasoning is that , Most Audiophile Nuts Don't Care for Kicker Subs .... 

Not really a Big Deal if you are Happy with your results .

Be Cool Stay Cozy and Keep Cruzen !


----------

